# more FW knights at EU open day



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Events/FWeuro-openday.html

plus a new tau riptide variant plus other stuff


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Events/FWeuro-openday.html
> 
> plus a new tau riptide variant plus other stuff


Oh FFS let me just buy and mix and match forgeworld :cray: I want a knight, with the regular knight head, a castigator bolt cannon, the chainsword from that new acheron knight and the shoulder pads from the mechanicum one...

Other than that brilliant stuff again.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For those who don't get the emails -



























The Magaera looks like it has a Claw and Cannon, while the Acheron the Infernus flamer seen on the Malcador Infernus and a Chainfist, with what looks like a Heavy Bolter.

The Riptide Y'vahra has some form of triple barreled Plasma and from my limited Tau knowledge, an Ion weapon of some sort, although someone more knowledgeable can correct that.

Also the Archamagos and the Triaros which have been seen before from open days.

Got to say I like the look of the Magaera

Apparently didn't scroll down the page far enough XD.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Questoris Knight-Magaera (€143)










Cerastus Knight-Acheron (€221)










XV109 Y'VAHRA Battlesuit (€93.50)


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Vaz said:


> The Riptide Y'vahra has some form of triple barreled Plasma and from my limited Tau knowledge, an Ion weapon of some sort, although someone more knowledgeable can correct that.



Right arm looks like an ion weapon.....as far as I can tell it looks like the bottom of an ion cannon. The left arm it looks more like a triple barreled flamethrower, notice the part on the bottom of each barrel.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's a shame that all the new knights are coming from FW, with FW prices. They've proved they can do it in plastic, so why not keep going? Or, as Matcap says, release upgrades for the current kit beyond a few armour plates that not everyone will want.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Cerastus type is larger than the normal one, which I'm guessing by the similarities is considered a Questoris type.

It's 20 Euro for the Knight upgrade kit (note the different (read, awesome) pads it has), which puts the basic Knight at 130, plus the new head and weapons. I'm not saying it's a worthwhile price - or that GW can't come up with new plastic pieces, but there's the cost of the new moulds to consider for plastic. It's probably cheaper all round for its to be in resin, as they'd inevitably pass it on to us.

Edit; cheers locust. Why have one barrel when 3 will do? Why didn't they have a single igniter in the middle branching out to all 3 rather than sticking them on the outside? Ah well. The R'varna is a much nicer model.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Edit; cheers locust. Why have one barrel when 3 will do? Why didn't they have a single igniter in the middle branching out to all 3 rather than sticking them on the outside? Ah well. The R'varna is a much nicer model.


Rule of cool? I'm not sure all I know is that they have a nick on the sides of the piece sticking out that looks like the same as those on a battlesuit's flamer. I prefer this one's head+body.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

This XV109 looks like it's the missing link with the XV9 Hazard Suits... similarities with those wings in the bank. I wonder if this will mean they have different weapons... because I dislike the idea of suits with mismatched weapons. Even with Torrent, I can't imagine an ion weapon and a flamer to be suitable to the same targets.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's likely to be an AP3 or lower variant flamer, so can deal with hordes or light vehicle squadrons - good spot on the XV9 similarities - after all, the Riptide was XV104, the R'varna was 107, and this one is 109. It could be what makes it fairly different, as the R'varna seemed to patch the AP3 hole that the Tau were (oh-so "desperately") missing - (S6 AP3, +1 Strength and additional hit if bulky, +2 Strength and +2 hits if extremely bulky). 

Still, that's more of a Stand-off weapon with 60" range - maybe a short range Ion Cannon and Torrent Flamer can change that.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Rumor I just read on the almighty Facebook just involved a 'shotgun' style weapon... so maybe a short range Ion Cannon to go with a torrent flamer.


----------

